

Ask HN: Can we please tone down all the Apple vs. Google vs. MSFT flamewars? - lotusleaf1987

Nearly every article that's even tangentially related to Apple/Google/MSFT/Palm etc. the discussion inevitably devolves into the same Apple is evil! Google is innocent! Apple is the best company that's ever existed! MSFT is the devil!!<p>I feel like HN of all communities should be a bit more mature about their feelings towards corporate entities. They're not your friends, allies, family, or anything other than a corporation that seeks to make a profit for its shareholders. Recently however, the fervor on both sides has really become... unproductive. You can't even discuss something rationally without the hyperbolic zealots coming out for/against these companies.<p>So... can we please just tone it down and take a deep breath?<p>PS. Sorry to be all preachy about this, but I'm seeing a ton of informative comments get downvoted just because they dare to disagree with the popular opinion and a lot of non-informative pandering comments get upvoted.
======
Zakuzaa
Any example(s) of informative comments which got downvoted because of this?
links?

------
chopsueyar
Don't put so much worth in the amount of points a comment has. Would you
rather everyone agree and everybody gets points?

~~~
pestaa
I would rather everyone expresses their opinions in humble, honest way and
everybody gets points.

------
zmmz
Sorry for the off topic comment, but this might get your (lotusleaf's)
attention: Please stop submitting 50% of anything that gets published on
Engadget: <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=lotusleaf1987>

We all read it, there is no need for you to repost it here. Many of the
articles you subitted do not warrant any further comment.

